# Scales and Fangs.co.uk new look



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

As the title says, our web site has a nice new look, I decided that the old one felt a bit dull and was too grey, have a look round and tell me what you think.

There is still lots of work going on behind the scenes as I am getting the online store finnished, better care sheets and various other additions.

Hope you like it and all feed back welcome, good or bad.

Rob.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking cool, Can you ship to Kent?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hi mate looks good, what does your DWA interviews involve, just out of interest?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

SiUK said:


> hi mate looks good, what does your DWA interviews involve, just out of interest?


Just an informal chat about experiance and protocals, how much research has gone into it and stuff like that, it helps me get an idea of the persons abilities.

In fact, everyone that buys any animals gets an "INTERVIEW" as such, as everyone is spoken to regarding experiance and knowledge and we make a judgement as to whether or not that person is suitable to that animal, it's just when we interview for DWA, it's out the back with no interuptions.

Rob.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

davehuston said:


> Looking cool, Can you ship to Kent?


Not at the moment mate, waiting on a meeting with TNT, what is it you are after?

Rob.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Rob,

I'm not keen on the background colour but the site as a whole is a good one.

I heard you had an african rock python in stock but I don't see it on the livestock list?

Regards,

Matt


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

what happens if i get a question wrong do you kick the crap out of me :lol2:. Web site coming on well.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Rob's a top bloke and has time to discuss the animals he sells with people. Fully recommended and will try and find something for you if he does not have it in stock. :no1:

Sites looking much better Rob - I know how difficult websites are to get set up and looking right. One suggestion although not rrelated to the website- and you can tell me where to go :Na_Na_Na_Na: - as it is not a completely unselfish :lol2:- is can you open a bit later during the week - maybe even one night. Just thought you may get more passing trade after 5pm, and it would mean I could pop in after work :whistling2:!


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

dmrich said:


> Rob's a top bloke and has time to discuss the animals he sells with people. Fully recommended and will try and find something for you if he does not have it in stock. :no1:
> 
> Sites looking much better Rob - I know how difficult websites are to get set up and looking right. One suggestion although not rrelated to the website- and you can tell me where to go :Na_Na_Na_Na: - as it is not a completely unselfish :lol2:- is can you open a bit later during the week - maybe even one night. Just thought you may get more passing trade after 5pm, and it would mean I could pop in after work :whistling2:!


A local rep shop by me is open till 7pm during the week and thats when he gets his trade from during the week.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i actually do like the new website its cool and reptily 

its also good the amount of info each animal has, some rep shops have none.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

> can you open a bit later during the week


This is something that we have spoken about many times in the past and still hasn't been ruled out, however, because of our family commitments it's not possible to implement at this time but as circumstances change, it will be something that may well happen in the future.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I really do appriciate your feed back, I lituraly spend hours working behind the scenes running the shop, keeping down a full time job, maintaining the web site and designing various products to promote and advertise the shop. I was up till 2am thismorning working on a brochure, it's about the size of a chinese menu but has been really time consuming, thats now done and should be available in a couple of weeks, now time to move onto the next project.

Rob.


----------

